# How do I move to LA/USA from the UK?



## N489

Hi,

I have been wanting to move to LA for a number of years now, almost 5 but need a little guidance to take the plunge. I have read up as much as I can about moving to the USA, and it seems very tricky indeed and was looking for clear advice on what to do, and even what not to do.

So far, the main Visa's I have found are:

B-1 Temporary visitor for business
B-2 Temporary visitor for pleasure
E-1 Treaty Trader, spouse and children
E-2 Treaty Investor, spouse and children
F-1 Academic Student
H-1B Specialty Occupations,IT workers,fashion models Bridge designers
H-1C Nurses going to work for up to three years in health professional shortage areas
H-2A Temporary Agricultural Worker
H-2B Temporary worker: skilled and unskilled
H-4 Spouse or child of H-1, H-2, H-3
J-1 Visas for exchange visitors
K-1 Fiance(e)
K-3 Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (LIFE Act)
L-1A Executive, managerial
L-1B Specialized knowledge
M-1 Vocational student or other nonacademic student
O-1 Extraordinary ability in Sciences, Arts, Education, Business, or Athletics
P-1 Entertainment groups
R-1 Religious workers
S-6 Informant of terrorism information

Some facts about me:

I am a 27 year old women
I am working as a Fashion Publications Coordinator in Publishing, previously working in Fashion Buying
I have a BSc Hons degree in Fashion Buying
Been working in Fashion for 3 years and before that in part-time jobs and basic admin for 8 years, totalling to 11 years of work experience
Fluent in English
I am not tied down in the UK by work, assets or family
I am looking for permanent residence
I do not think I would be eligible for E Visas as I don't have enough capital to invest in a business that would employ Americans
I am not engaged to or dating an American citizen

Which Visa do you think I would be most eligible for, if any? 

On the job front, I've searched for jobs in the USA (not necessarily LA) which mainly results in a list of just jobs in the region and not necessarily those that sponsor Visas. And when I specifically Google jobs that do (i.e Google jobs with the term H-1B), it actually gives me the opposite; jobs that specify that they DON'T sponsor H-1B. Other forums have suggested using websites like Monster and Reed but these are the culprits of the above search results. 

Are there any websites that solely list jobs in the USA that DO sponsor? So far, I have only found the Working Abroad website to have this and a website that claims it will tell you if you pay them every month. Should I be searching for H-1B at all?

I have also searched for the biggest companies in the US that sponsor but they tend to be the started technical and digital companies like Microsoft, Cisco, IBM etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, this means so much to me! Happy new year to everyone too and I hope you all had a magical Christmas


----------



## Crawford

From what you have said about yourself, you could:

- qualify for an L1 visa if your current employer could justify a transfer to a subsidiary in the States - if one exists.

- qualify for an H-1 visa if you could find an employer to sponsor you. As you have found out not an easy task as there is no list of employers who do so. Most people who qualify for the H-1 visas are in IT, engineering, finance etc - jobs in demand. Even then they have to apply for the lottery and the numbers are oversubscribed every year.

If you don't have the money for the investment or student visas then, not much else comes to mind.

Of course, there is always the "find an American and marry them" route!


----------



## Davis1

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS 

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## xvgx

Hi, i don't have detailed information to give here. Although I have lived in quite a few cities, I'm born and raised here so I can tell you quite a few things about USA and Los Angeles. I also am friends with and/or acquainted with at least one if not two families/ people from EVERY category that was listed above except for category #8. 
Unless you are highly specialized and have 15 years of experience, it is very very difficult to get a company to sponsor you. I highly advise wasting time with recruitment agencies. Almost no one in LA wants to deal with headaches of bringing a expat here unless they ARE ALREADY HERE with the proper work permit. Ten years ago they were bringing over people who had degrees that were in shortage here but this has changed. 

Los Angeles is full of fresh graduates who will work harder and longer than you at half your salary, and yes, they are not even qualified to hold these jobs. Most companies here do NOT sponsor non Americans. Companies mostly prefer local candidates especially fellow Californians. There are so many Americans with the skills necessary, they don't find it easy to give the job to a Non American unless they are very high in management or skill. 

The easiest way is to hold a high degree, specialized skill, be multi lingual and fulfill a position that is difficult to find here, or come over through the fiance route. 

You are in the fashion industry so you will want to be in New York first and then LA since our market here is much smaller. Good luck and once you decide to settle in Los Angeles, you will realize that you will need at least a salary of 100,000k/year to be "comfortable." In order to raise a family here, you will need at least 120,000/k to be " living okay." Maybe you have friends who make 60% this amount (80$) here but I guarantee they live in a super crappy area OR live in a nicer area with a very exhausting commute and will never have the chance to own a home in LA city proper ( except a studio.) unless they relocate OUTSIDE of LA (again, with a horrible commute) Los Angeles is good for singles only and who want to spend a few years of their life here, not to raise a family. Or for those who enjoy the worst traffic in our country.  
Other cities in California are a different story. 

If you move to other cities/states, your salary can take you up to 30% farther. We have the highest income tax and one of the highest sales tax, too I believe. Many Angelinos are departing LA for greener and more safer/financially secure cities/job market in other cities.
I have talked to many many Angelinos who left LA and never looked back.

Good luck!


----------

